# Minot ND Trial



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Any word on the open. Only 58 dogs they should be through with the 1st.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

not confirmed, thru the 1st, scrapped the 1st land blind no call backs but Danny F picked up 4 and Liz jerome and "jack" did nice work

11 back for the 4th series of the Q, they were hoping to finish tonight


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

If you get a chance email the numbers as the open moves thru the 2nd 3rd and final series.

also please send qual results

bear hope all is well in misssissippi-enjoyed our time at rorems


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Bill Wertz's Muttley got a 2nd in the Qual and 4th in the Derby. Not bad to QAA a dog at 17 months old. Congratulations Bill. 

Sorry. I don't know any other results.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Bill Wertz's Muttley got a 2nd in the Qual and 4th in the Derby. Not bad to QAA a dog at 17 months old. Congratulations Bill.
> 
> Sorry. I don't know any other results.


That is wonderful news!!!! Congrats Bill!!!


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

open results

1 - Miah Steve Ritter (New AFC + qual Natl am)
2- Norman - Farmer
3 - Edge - Brad Bellmore
4 - Max - Roger Weller

RJ - Aero - Dave Furin
J - skeeter/farmer, luke/farmer, ?

Derby Results
1- Hillman/dog?
2 - Yvonne Hays/spice
3- Steve Blythe/Red
4- Wertz/Mutt
RJ - Lee Jolley/Canaille


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Big Contrats to Steve and Miah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATS Steve & Mia. What a great team you have been this summer !!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Huge congratulations to Steve and Mia!! Amazing results this year guys! Keep it going, National Open not too far away!
I'll see you on Tuesday.
Also congrats to Roger Weller on 4th place in the Open!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news from the AM?

PS: Also, all results from Qual?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

reggie said:


> open results
> 
> 1 - Miah Steve Ritter (New AFC + qual Natl am)
> 2- Norman - Farmer
> ...


WAY TO GO STEVE AND MIAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful they are on a roll!!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

WAY TO GO "AERO" AND "DAVID" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
An "RJ" in the Open and a "THIRD" in the "AM"!!!!!!!!!!!! at Minot. A new AFC, "LANDOVERS RIGHT ON TARGET" No one deserves it more than you Two!!!
Must be something in the "water", as this is the third Tamarack Border dog to title this year!!!!!! 

Congradulations,

DEN/TRU/CRU


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_NEW AFC!!!! Congratulations Dave and Aero!!!!! Way to go!!!!_


_Sorry, I do not know any of the other placements...._


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Hugh congratulations Dave!!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Comgrats Dave and Areo!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*AMATEUR RESULTS:*_

*1st - #10 - Boo - O/H = Kit Johnston*

*2nd - #25 - Max - O/H = Roger Weller*

*3rd - #16 - Aero - O/H = David Furin*

*4th - #17 - Moses - O-Rick Anderson H=Brad Bellmore*

*RJ - #23 - Eva - O/H = Lance Brown*

*Jams: #37 - Jolie - O/H = Lee Jolley*


*Congratulations to all!!!! *


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Brad! Only a few more points to go on Edge there! Even the old boy Moses can still knock 'em down!


----------

